# HmoobH8wj - Update



## HmoobH8wj

Okay Here are my Update on my loft and pigeon =D
Enjoy 
*
*-=Feel free to comment and leave me a msg for me=-**

What else should i do? i want talking about making an pin fly but idk i think
i might wait till summer come so i can build a bigger loft. for all my pigeon and YB.

*My Loft. (old to new)*
*Both Side view *
















*Front view*









*More Down THERE!!!*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*This is how it look when we was done.*


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Inside my Loft. (i got 10 homer lose one +4more) Nest boxing and Perches*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Feeding time*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

My Loft
Trap
Feeding Time
Mating Or Paring up (idk) 
Bathing
Baby and egg


**-=Feel free to comment and leave me a msg for me=-**


----------



## tipllers rule

hey put up a new tour of loft video so i can se my old birds


----------



## HmoobH8wj

lols your old pigeon are in the picture above too. just have to look for it. lols


----------



## 2y4life

Good stuff. I see you also have what appears to be a roller too, huh?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

2y4life said:


> Good stuff. I see you also have what appears to be a roller too, huh?


I noticed that too - cute!


----------



## OldStrain

Great loft and with Birds to match. Is that Blue Bar Slate a Van Loon?


----------



## tipllers rule

if it is i want him back lol he'd not


----------



## HmoobH8wj

2y4life said:


> Good stuff. I see you also have what appears to be a roller too, huh?


what appears to roller?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

OldStrain said:


> Great loft and with Birds to match. Is that Blue Bar Slate a Van Loon?


i dont get your talking. sorry.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

tipllers rule said:


> if it is i want him back lol he'd not


will if it is then bad lucky for you kid. =D i own it now


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Yes there is a reason. in the summer im plan to make an open fly pen all around the tree of loft. but b4 i do that i got to cut the tree down alittle so i can make it. =D

what you think?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

what appears to roller?



2y4life said:


> Good stuff. I see you also have what appears to be a roller too, huh?


----------



## blongboy

HmoobH8wj said:


> *This is how it look when we was done.*


looks like a hmong person place too me ..ya too go LOL


----------



## HmoobH8wj

ya to whatt?

hey how you know im hmoob? LOLS

but what you think? more to come in the summer. idk how big yett but will know by the end of may

8by8 8by4 idk.... i want to do 8by8 but i got to see how thing gose down first.


----------



## blongboy

HmoobH8wj said:


> ya to whatt?
> 
> hey how you know im hmoob? LOLS
> 
> but what you think? more to come in the summer. idk how big yett but will know by the end of may
> 
> 8by8 8by4 idk.... i want to do 8by8 but i got to see how thing gose down first.


hey one thing, you know that new thing you build ..next to your loft ...the fence you put under it ..it might be too small ..they poop wont be able to fall out


----------



## HmoobH8wj

@blongboy it work great. they poop and it go down. 

@gbhman i did thought about it but i dont think it would move after i cut it down.


----------



## tipllers rule

joke joke i don't want homers iam just glad that i found a good home for um


----------



## HmoobH8wj

more update

VIDEO!


----------



## Birds

Hmoob , 
Looks like you did a great job man . Your 8x8 can be built along with the same ideas you have used for your current loft . Although you will need a bit more under pinning to carry the weight Just make sure that it's not drafty and it's critter and rodent proof . We are going out to paint the floor in a bit .


----------



## HmoobH8wj

thank you. i cant wait till i make my new loft this summer. hope it be very nice outside so i can get alot done. =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj

will yesterday i finally got my first baby for the year. so happy.
picture will be update in a bit when i go out to feed my pigeon.
right now i have 9 egg but now i have 8 cause one hatch and one
more going to hatch today. cant wait to train this yb for fun =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Here are my pair pigeon. (all my pair are on there first round)*
*1 Pair *


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*2 Pair*









*3 Pair*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*4 Pair*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*5 Pair*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*The New look of the Loft*
Egg and baby


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

http://s1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff411/NOMADS_LOFT/ check it out


----------



## HmoobH8wj

how many pigeon are breeding? and what kind of pigeon are u breeding??


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> how many pigeon are breeding? and what kind of pigeon are u breeding??


going to have racing homers and maybe few rollers or high flyers


----------



## HmoobH8wj

nice how big is your loft? how soon you gonna be done with the loft?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

its 20x10 with 5 sections 1 for storage and 4 for birds cant wait to get my birds looking to be finished and ready to recieve birds in a month


----------



## HmoobH8wj

so im guess u dont own any pigeo??.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*My Baby picture*


----------



## blongboy

not a bad start!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

My 4by4 section for my yb for now till i make my 8by8 for my breeder.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Day 1


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## Thunderbird Racing

HmoobH8wj said:


>


I really like the looks of this bird.


----------



## spirit wings

really nice!!! both of them!!!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

this is my 1st round yb. more to come. =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj

New Update


----------



## HmoobH8wj

here are some update.


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## ThaoLoft

woah! did u buy these? or raised them? they look nice! i like te diamond one!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

first two picture i just got sunday. the other are yb and raised by me


----------



## ThaoLoft

nice! how much did u get em for? and cool! i want to breed a red bar one so bad but no babies yet. dang! , patients tho....


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj

Ybs 2012 this year i only have 15 to fly with.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nice birds bro. What about the male ganus? Did you able raise a babies from him?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i will soon. just one baby off him. about 2 week from here it will hatch.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

alright when it hatch will let you know. i hope it a blue bar.


----------



## blongboy

that sion look nice 
did u get anymore baby from the black diamond hen i sent you? and came out black?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

so far just one. but im hoping i get more from her. maybe like 3 or 4 baby off her or maybe just one more then cross her over to a jasen or a hofken.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

still missing maybe 3 or 4 picture of my other yb but will get it done tomorrow but here are some. YB of 2012


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## blongboy

HmoobH8wj said:


> so far just one. but im hoping i get more from her. maybe like 3 or 4 baby off her or maybe just one more then cross her over to a jasen or a hofken.


dont change her mate too much she too old for all that


----------



## HmoobH8wj

will see what happen.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Update on the YBs.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

one more video will be up in the morning when i get up. =D enjoy.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Here the other clip


----------



## RamenNoodle

Nice Birds!


----------



## ABS_LOFT




----------



## ABS_LOFT




----------



## ABS_LOFT

just posted up the 4x4 loft i will get the other loft in when in down fixing it...


----------



## HmoobH8wj

here is my old NEST BOX.









and here is my *NEW NEST BOX*!!! =D 








when breeding time i put the nest front on. when it not breed i take it off.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Here are the end of 2012 pigeon*
all this is MALE.


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj

*this is all the MALE above this point*


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*this is all FEMALE now*


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## sport14692

You have some nice looking pigeons

Good Luck


----------



## almondman

Very nice!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

thank you guys. they just my uncle old stuff. hopefully one day i get some good stuff out of it.


----------



## blongboy

whats the family line?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

What u mean? Who?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

...........................................


----------



## Roger Siemens

great little loft, the birds look good too


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Thanks you.


----------

